# WoodRiver Retracting Caster Review



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

Nicely done. I've often wondered how I could make use of those type casters for other equipment in my shop. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

OakHill,

Thanks for the review. I was wondering about these as a replacement for under the leg medium duty casters I am now using. Heaving duty casters are required but these raise the workbench surface above the table saw surface. I was looking for an alternative to cutting the legs shorter to accommodate under leg casters. I will check the load rating before I buy.


----------

